# 1972 510 suspension



## 240zx4Bray (Dec 22, 2004)

Hello. I am looking for a lowered 510 suspension for my car. I would also like to get a nice dash rebuild kit, mines all cracked to hell.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I believe you can lower it fairly easy. Drop a 280Z suspension in the front and rear, and reweld the strut cups up and you got yourself a lowered car. And plus the suspension will be stiffer now.


----------

